# Keg King temp control over shooting temps



## Jmcl84 (16/5/16)

Anyone having trouble with the keg King temp controller over shooting a set mash temp ?


----------



## sp0rk (16/5/16)

The temp controller is a thermostat, it just turns off when it gets to a set temp
However you'll have some extra heat as the element sheds it's heat into the wort, plus your probe isn't right next to the element, so it's reading wort further away from the hotter wort sitting right on the element
What you want for accuracy is a PID or arduino/RPI setup that will shut off before your set point and maintains heating to reach that exact temp


----------



## klangers (16/5/16)

Yes, the keg king temp controller is basically a STC-1000 rip-off in a black box.

There is no facility to change the tolerance setting that would otherwise be there. It appears that the tolerance is set to +/- 2 degC.

You'll be better off opening up the box and swapping out the crappy temp controller with an STC1000 that gives you more controllable parameters, including tolerance and compressor delay.


----------



## crowmanz (16/5/16)

klangers said:


> You'll be better off opening up the box and swapping out the crappy temp controller with an STC1000 that gives you more controllable parameters, including tolerance and compressor delay.


The keg king controller does have controllable parameters though.


----------



## klangers (16/5/16)

Perhaps there are different models, because mine certainly doesn't.


----------



## crowmanz (16/5/16)

I've got 2 of the older models (must be MKI) and they have the same controllable parameters as my STC-1000, the new keg king temp controller has programmable temperature profiles (change temp based on time) like the STC-1000+


----------



## tugger (17/5/16)

http://youtu.be/5ha5gsI8Gb4


----------



## tugger (17/5/16)

It shows settings for both heating and cooling.


----------

